# Possible build



## Tyrael (Aug 3, 2009)

ok guys here goes i took some info from reading posts on this site and others, also looked at newegg and such and this is what i've put together. not in any means final just thought it might be a decent build. wanted your opinions and to see if it would all fit. anything can be changed. i have awhile before i get the money :sigh: also my optical drive is in the link below everything else is in the attachment. all suggestions and opinions are greatly appreciated

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827151187



thx,

Tyrael


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

The picture is too small to read. Could you list the parts for us?
Case
Motherboard
CPU
Heatsink (if applicable)
RAM
Power supply
Graphics card
Hard drive
Optical drive (you already gave it to us)
Operating System
Other


----------



## Tyrael (Aug 3, 2009)

ya just fixed, oh didnt even think about heatsink, could you recommend one?


----------



## Tyrael (Aug 3, 2009)

as far as os ive got time to get enough money so either windows 7 or xp not sure yet


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

Looks good to me. I'm not convinced on the need for Core i7 in a gaming computer yet, but if you have the money then that's a good set of parts, the i7 920+Asus P6T+OCZ Gold 6GB is what I usually suggest for those looking for an i7 build. I still can't say either way on the case, as I said it's a modified clone of the Antec 900, whether it's a good copy or bad copy remains to be seen. I'm assuming you're going to use the Windows 7 RC?

I think you'll be quite satisfied with that computer.


----------



## Tyrael (Aug 3, 2009)

if i build the computer before the windows 7 "offically" comes out then yes. however im a teenager whos about to start school and i have a job but dont make that much so i've got time =p


----------



## Tyrael (Aug 3, 2009)

oh as far as heatsink's go i might get this one..not sure havnt researched enough yet

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103055


----------



## Tyrael (Aug 3, 2009)

hmm after reading some more reviews it seems the case does have some flaws. this sucks i liked how many fans it has =/


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You could do better on the case for the money. Look at Coolermaster and Antec.
I would save some money and go with a 775 build. You'll get equal performance and save money.
The stock Intel heatsink/fans are quite capable.
This thread has some good guidelines for new builds. 
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f24...-are-6-suggested-models-with-spec-367415.html


----------



## Dacads (Aug 10, 2008)

looks overkill to me, first of all check out link provided by Tyree above.
Anyway no need for 2x gtx 275's unless your gonna be using 4monitors.
Go with one gtx 260 or a sapphire radeon 4890 which is $210
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102830
Thirdly you could get a intel core2quad q9400 which is also 2.66 GHz per core and is 360dollars cheaper than that i7 920!
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115131

Seriously consider it!

Dacads


----------



## Dacads (Aug 10, 2008)

Dacads said:


> looks overkill to me, first of all check out link provided by Tyree above.
> Anyway no need for 2x gtx 275's unless your gonna be using 4monitors.
> Go with one gtx 260 or a sapphire radeon 4890 which is $210
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102830
> ...


Sorry for double post but I didn't look at picture properly so made mistake about CPU, it's brilliant CPU and capable of OCing up to 4GHz with that mobo!:grin:
But still consider the graphics card:wink:

Dacads


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

Woah, TWO GTX275s? Um no no no. Dacads is right. A single GTX275 will do, and for two we would recommend an 850w+ PSU. 

The stock heatsink will do fine, but if you want to do more than a mild overclock, or if you just want your computer to run cooler or quieter, we recommend the Arctic Freezer Pro 7 (not as powerful as the others, but still quite good), Zalman 9700, Zalman 9900, or Thermaltake V1.


----------



## Tyrael (Aug 3, 2009)

hmm well i need two video cards because i want at least 3 monitors =/


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

Get a GTX275 and a 9400GT, like how I'll be running a 4870 and a 4350.


----------



## Dacads (Aug 10, 2008)

Tyrael said:


> hmm well i need two video cards because i want at least 3 monitors =/


well the card also has HDTV/S-Video Out port so use this adapter?:4-dontkno
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882339047


----------



## Tyrael (Aug 3, 2009)

can i have a link for the 9400gt thx. and i may look into that adapter it looks intresting.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Using the Svideo adapter you'll only get 2 different images(the Svideo and 1 DVI will be the same image) or some cards will switch off the DVI/VGA port when the Svideo is used because they are all dual ramdac until you get into the professional Quadro cards but they won't game.

What do want to run on the 3rd monitor?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130471


----------



## Tyrael (Aug 3, 2009)

i dont know its always nice to have 3 and this whole triplehead2go stuff on youtube its called "surround gaming" or something just looks tight as hell


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

triplehead2go extends the desktop across 3 monitors you can't do that with 2 separate cards, the second card will display a separate screen usually used to run a different program I.E. game playing on the first 2 screens and Internet Explorer on the third. triplehead2go takes the image from 1 video port and stretches it across the 3 screens.


----------



## Tyrael (Aug 3, 2009)

oh cool. ill probablly not get it since its like 300 bux or something... so in that case i guess i dont need 3 monitors.


----------



## Tyrael (Aug 3, 2009)

hmm this is good now i only need 1 video card although cant you get two video cards and put them together with crossfire or sli and still have dual monitors?


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

Yup, and dual monitors are excellent.


----------



## Tyrael (Aug 3, 2009)

cool so i might still get sli or crossfire. which do you guys prefer?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Neither a single more powerful card will out perform 2 lessor ones, the system temps run cooler and require less power.


----------



## Tyrael (Aug 3, 2009)

oh well then i need to find an adequate video card


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

Radeon 4890 or GeForce GTX275


----------



## Tyrael (Aug 3, 2009)

newegg has 22 results for the Radeon 4890...which one O_O


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102841
Sapphire's Vapor-X cooling and factory overclocked. I figure that's the best buy for a 4890.


----------



## Tyrael (Aug 3, 2009)

ok now game-wise what could that handle?


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

Crysis at max detail settings, no AA, on a 1680x1050 monitor at ~50fps. With anti aliasing at ~42fps. 
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/radeon-hd-4890,2262-7.html


----------



## Tyrael (Aug 3, 2009)

wow thats pretty dang good considering i rarely play games of that magnitude. im hoping this build will destroy diablo III =D once it comes out... >_<


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

It's ATI's third/fourth most powerful graphics card, after the 4870x2, 4850x2, and possibly the 3870x2--they're about tied. You could probably actually get away with as low as a Radeon 4850, but since you were about to spend more than twice as much on dual GTX275s (which are individually more powerful than the 4890, and more expensive) you probably won't mind investing in it in case you do go for more GPU-intensive games. And don't worry, the 4890 isn't going to stay top-end forever, but it should still be able to play Diablo III on the highest settings.


----------



## Tyrael (Aug 3, 2009)

sweet i think this is the one im going with. and will save me a whole bunch compared to the dual gtx275s =p thx for directing me towards this will result in me getting the computer somewhat sooner =D


----------



## Tyrael (Aug 3, 2009)

sigh....newER build...kinda still cant decide on tht stupid video card so tht hasnt changed...its my biggest decision i have to make still...


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

Two GTX275s is a waste of money. Unless you're more interested in numbers on a screen than real world performance, in your case you're best off with just one.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Also to run 2 of them you'll need at least the Corsair 1000HK the 750TX is ok for 1 of them but not 2.


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

The tx850w could probably handle two GTX275s... but the hx1000w would be better.


----------



## Tyrael (Aug 3, 2009)

ok guys ive read through this thread and did a little researching and i think ive picked a build i like. tell me your thoughts :wave:

Thx for all your help! ray:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Open box items from Newegg do not carry the same warranty as new, and often do come with the cables and I/O shield, I would pass on that.


----------



## 05MustangGT (Jul 5, 2009)

Good mobo

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128362

Case is way to expensive, if your spending that much get an Antec 1200

This is one of my favorites
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119137
or
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119157


----------



## 05MustangGT (Jul 5, 2009)

Also why are you getting 2 750gb HDD's???


----------



## Tyrael (Aug 3, 2009)

oh i didnt even see it was open box =o mb


----------



## Tyrael (Aug 3, 2009)

to have as much space as possible at a reasonable price =D


----------



## Tyrael (Aug 3, 2009)

Horray i finally like this rig setup!! :grin:


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Looks good, everything on there is something I would consider, except for the 
Rosewill thing. 
It'll hum along very nicely indeed.


----------



## Dacads (Aug 10, 2008)

Let him get the wrist wrap just for his own safety :laugh:
Post some pics when it's done!


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

I was thinking more along the lines of Rosewill as a brand, wrist straps are a personal preference, not a big deal either way. As long as you're moderately careful and pay attention to what you're doing. It's the getting ahead of themselves and trying to do too many things at once, that lands one in hot water.


----------



## Tyrael (Aug 3, 2009)

ya well it takes me a long time to get this money so i dont want to mess anything up =/


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Yep, the better prepared that you are, the better things will go. There's no getting around the occasional DOA component, happens to everyone.
When you do order, download the manuals for everything, but the motherboard for sure. That'll give you something to do during the incredibly long shipping wait. Reading them a time or two, in advance, is a very good idea.
Then, when you do build, you'll be a little bit more familiar with all the parts and what has to be plugged in where. Take your time and enjoy the experience, trying to set speed records will just get you in trouble, and it's not what it's about. 

And clear your cmos. Some new boards will not boot until that's done.


----------



## Tyrael (Aug 3, 2009)

ok sweet thx for all the help man i appreciate it =)


----------



## Tyrael (Aug 3, 2009)

uhh how exactly do i clear the cmos? =p


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

For the P6T Deluxe V2 it's the same basic principle as normal, but different boards have things in different places.

No power at all, unplugged from the wall if it's a built machine.

Remove the coin cell battery from the motherboard.
Yours is in the top right corner of the board, near the ram slots.
It stands on edge, not quite as obvious as most are.

You'll have three pins with a jumper on pins 1&2, which is the 
run position. Move that jumper to pins 2&3, the clear position.

They say 5-10 seconds, then the jumper is moved back to the 
run position, battery reinstalled, and it's done. If you don't have 
to set the clock, then it didn't clear, but that applies to a working 
computer, a new board will need the time set, regardless.
Your jumpers are in the bottom right corner, but there are 3 sets of jumpers there, the ones you're looking for are the set closest to the bottom of the board. Should be marked CLRTC, though the 
writing on the board is small, way to small for me, I have to use 
a magnifying glass and flashlight for that stuff.

Section 2.6 Jumpers page 2-24 of your manual.
http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?SLanguage=en-us&model=P6T Deluxe V2 

It's something you will need at some point, depending on how hard
you use your machine. Some never do, but that's because they 
don't do any stuff like overclocking.


----------



## Tyrael (Aug 3, 2009)

Wow! thx lol ya ive heard that the i7 920 is pretty easy to overclock so thats cool =) and i might get a heatsink before i do that so it doesnt like...melt =p


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

Overclocking a Core i7 CPU is actually kind of a PITA. The CPU itself overclocks very well, but you have to be constantly balancing your RAM speed, and you can't put the RAM voltage over 1.65V or you risk damaging the CPU. Because of the RAM voltage limit you can't overclock your memory, so you may have to use a memory divider, rather than a multiplier or 1:1 ratio as you usually would. I also recommend checking your CPU temp in BIOS every time you up the clock.


----------



## Tyrael (Aug 3, 2009)

ok i definitely wont overclock until i become more familiar with it


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

Well, overclocking isn't that hard, it's just that Core i7 requires you to take more factors into account than you would have to with Core 2. I've only ever had a chance to do it with Core 2 systems so I can't say for sure that it's more difficult with Core i7, but there are definitely more things to consider.


----------

